
Show HN: People's Voicemail – a voice-based message board - mcadenhe
https://peoplesvoicemail.com/lines/1
======
qzx_pierri
Wow this is really cool. I would love for something like this to get popular.
I don’t know why, but this concept seems so early 2000s ... no profile
pictures... no logins... no b.s. - Just free and open discussion. Sucks that
there aren’t any active conversations. OP, did you make this service?

~~~
mcadenhe
I'm touched that you think it's cool. It's my passion project I built to try
and make an impact on the divisiveness and polarization in society but it
hasn't been well-received.

Thanks to your comment, I'm wondering about a new approach. Before, I was
pitching politicians that they should get their own number to have a forum for
community discussions. But maybe I should try to start my own community about
politics and incline people to call in to share their perspectives. You think
that could lead to somewhere?

Idk, but if you have any thoughts or ideas I'd love to hear em. The project is
in its death throes right now.

~~~
qzx_pierri
Dude, I would tell Twitch.tv streamers about it, so their fans could call in
and talk... I would promote it on college campuses... They're in need of
something like this after the death of the Yik Yak app. You could push this
project on Twitter, etc.

I'll personally shill this on my university's campus for you, but don't give
up on this. I'm sure there are a lot of other people who feel the same way
that I do. This is a REALLY cool idea!!

~~~
mcadenhe
Those are brilliant ideas. You've really inspired me man. I really needed this
to keep going on it.

~~~
qzx_pierri
So I just realized to get a number to use for a discussion forum, it's $20 per
month. That basically stopped me from creating one. An idea I had was to make
a few fliers with a QR code linking to my (hypothetical) number, and ask for
student's opinions on the COVID-19 situation on campus anonymously.

I could post some of these fliers at my student union, in other common areas.
But I think marketing this as anonymous discussion would work pretty well,
because people don't have a way to do that anymore in 2020. The compression
would mask /some/ identifying vocal intonations, and the area code isn't that
relevant, considering a lot of kids at my school are from other states.

I'm not telling you how the site should be run, but I've actually had an idea
for something like PeoplesVoicemail before, so now that I found this, I'm
pretty hype. I'm willing to help as much as I can, just let me know what I
need to do. I believe in you, dude. Keep pushing.

